# Life in KL Malaysia



## mightywigan (May 14, 2014)

Hi
I was looking for some information on life in KL. I have been asked if I would be interested in relocating there on an Expat deal by my company. I work in the Oil & Gas Industry, currently in the UK (Aberdeen). I have two kids age 12 & 14 which is an awkward age and I am worried about how they will settle, especially at a new school.

Things I am keen to understand better are 

What are the standard of schools like (British curriculum)

What is the standard of living like

Can women drive cars

Can women work at all 

What are property rental prices like, would like a nice standard of home

What are the pro's and cons of living in KL

What are considered the best places to live in KL

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## david lau (Apr 20, 2013)

you have my message?


----------



## mightywigan (May 14, 2014)

David
No, no message yet.


----------



## mightywigan (May 14, 2014)

David
No, no message yet.


----------



## david lau (Apr 20, 2013)

*Life in Malaysia*



mightywigan said:


> David
> No, no message yet.



What are the standard of schools like (British curriculum)
-We have British International school
What is the standard of living like
- Most things are considerably cheaper in Malaysia than in most western countries
Can women drive cars
-Definitely can.
Can women work at all
-Can but work permit is hard to get for foreigner.
What are property rental prices like, would like a nice standard of home
- Depends on location 5k-12k
What are the pro's and cons of living in KL
- Public transports are not easily accessible. Good weather.
What are considered the best places to live in KL
-Expat would prefer KLCC, Bangsar, Mont Kiara


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Didn't u just ask almost same questions in the other thread? I did an elaborate reply there just in case u didn't see them.

If you had to ask whether woman can drive and work at all then I assume you didn't travel or read much about this part of the world. We all can only tell you so much but I think it's best if you make a short trip down here (even better with your family) and see for yourself what it is like to be in KL.

Earning anything more than usd5k should allow u a comfortable living with your family (assuming you are from oil and gas you should be earning more). Try to negotiate a housing allowance and car from your company (some companies even pay for your kids education). 

Also there are plentiful of international school all over the city. In fact we have one of the best A-level college in southeast asia with high number of students getting into top schools in UK and America.

PS: And we do get BBC, Sky News HD, ITV and BBC Entertainment so we do enjoy Doctor Who, Catherine Tate & Graham Norton once in a while and we hate Piers Morgan


----------



## perri (Jun 11, 2014)

Malaysia attractions also valuable destinations are able to discuss. I heard many gossips about the beauty of Malaysia during the tour. That’s the reason I decided to make a short trip up to Cameron Highlands in Pahang, Malaysia. The Nature trails and treks really inspired me and the beauty of this place motivates me for visiting. There are plenty of nature treks for visitors to do in Cameron Highlands, varying in distance and difficulty; there is even a Moonlight Rendezvous walk in the forest which starts at 7.30pm. share if you visit Malaysia .


----------

